# Valentines Day Polls - Please Vote Your Relationship Status/Best Pickup Lines?



## PollMaster (Feb 13, 2014)

This is the official Valentines Poll thread. Feel free to contribute to the thread!



*Your Relationship Status this Valentines Day?*
[rankerwidget id="1364901" href="http://www.ranker.com/list/percer-and-_39_s-what-is-your-relationship-status-/personalitycafe" name="What Is Your Current Relatshionship Status?"][/rankerwidget]


*Best Pick up Lines?*





[rankerwidget id="523566" href="http://www.ranker.com/list/pick-up-line-jokes/jack-napier" name="The Funniest Pick-Up Lines"][/rankerwidget]


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

I would say I am seeking. I am ready to experience someone new.
Unfortunately I don't know that I'm completely done with my last ex, but that's a two person decision so, if she's done, I guess I am done.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

You forgot "engaged." I'm engaged but I put "happy in a relationship" since it's the closest I guess.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Single.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Single. Overall content, just a little sad.

I decided to just buy groceries earlier in the week to make myself a nice dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

In a dysfunctional one sided relationship that might end up terminating on valentines day.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

To make it extra-special, tomorrow is also the date of the East-Asian Valentine's day! (As well as my first Valentine's day with my fiance! :blushed


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

Emotional


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

"Halves on a bastard" is a way funnier way of saying "50/50 on a baby". :laughing:


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

In a FWB


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Would all the singles or seekers please follow me to this instant make out thread here:





@Jebediah
the thank you is actually for your
disregard the constabulary


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy in a reationship and I´ve never been better.


----------



## Graficcha (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope a long distance counts as 'happy in a relationship'? Because I am.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Whyyy is there "Single" AND "Single and happy" + "Single and lonely". Redundancy much?


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Single and not searching.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't understand the downvoting aspect of this poll?


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Dashing said:


> I don't understand the downvoting aspect of this poll?


I don't understand why PerC started using Ranker. It's not tied to an account, so you can easily vote/downvote multiple times with multiple machines and even browsers. Also it's cluttery.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Spades said:


> I don't understand why PerC started using Ranker. It's not tied to an account, so you can easily vote/downvote multiple times with multiple machines and even browsers. Also it's cluttery.


Ah I thought that was because of my epic hacking skills!

Also: TOR.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

well i've been for 2 years right now with my girlfriend and i'm really happy 

best pickup: those leggsss

just kidding i'm not really into romantic stuff


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

I'm a Vampire, so I've been single for the past 3 centuries, lurking in my imaginary castle :mellow:


----------



## Osytek (Feb 11, 2014)

I am: 1single
2single and happy
3single and lonely
4can't find love 
5 it's complicated


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm outrageously happily engaged, but there was no option for that so i just put happily married. Philip and I are practically married anyway! roud: <3


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm Single

Best pick up line. 

Hey girl, if I could arrange the alphabet, I would put you and me together


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

recently broken up with an ENFP....gosh he was an amazing kisser! I miss him so much!! felt sparks as soon as our lips touched. 

 ohwell...hopefully he'll come back around or I'll meet another man.....

so, I'm single and not happy about it cuz I miss kissing, snuggling, giggling, deep conversations, companionship and sex


----------



## OtisPB (Dec 3, 2012)

Tega1 said:


> I'm Single
> 
> Best pick up line.
> 
> Hey girl, if I could arrange the alphabet, I would put you and me together


Did you mean "U and I", or is this just a clever way to get her to correct you and therefore start a conversation?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Happily just in a new relationship (from January 1st) so enjoying it, but sadly am not with said man for Valentine's Day (I'm studying abroad for a year and he's back in the UK) so I sent him a present instead!


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

OtisPB said:


> Did you mean "U and I", or is this just a clever way to get her to correct you and therefore start a conversation?


No I meant you and me. That chat up line is from a sitcom.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

single and lonely but kind of used to it a bit. also voted can't find love. there should be one saying only attracts scam artist lol


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Single and lonely.


----------



## Nico1e (Jul 27, 2011)

My status: slowly, carefully dualizing with a 19-year-old ENFP who is 20 years younger than I am, and he is the sweetest thing ever invented. I don't know how long it will last, but I am enjoying what little time I have with him.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Spades said:


> Whyyy is there "Single" AND "Single and happy" + "Single and lonely". Redundancy much?


Single and happy= just got out of relationship. Single and lonely=problems. Single=not specified


----------



## Mariev (Dec 9, 2013)

How about single but unavailable for anyone but one specific person? :/


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Single. There does seem to be an indirect relationships between the amount of effort I put into relationships and the quality of those relationships of any kind.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

single.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> In a dysfunctional one sided relationship that might end up terminating on valentines day.


I just watched the Valentines day episode of The Millionaire Matchmaker and I was shocked by how many people break up on Valentines day. Wouldn't it be better to do it before or after?


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Just single at the moment.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

It would make sense, at least in a logical line of thought. Often a breakup needs an emotional catalyst, valentines day or other such celebrations can work as one. What surprises me is that these breakups do tend to happen at lol worthy times.


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

single and ok with it but looking


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy in a relationship.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

In a relationship but he's out of town... (sigh)

we'll celebrate in a cheaper fashion and less crowded environment at least!

Absence makes love grow and lust wither, as they say.


----------



## eclecticbill (Jan 11, 2013)

Single and happy. Happy Valentine's day everyone, free hugs


----------



## John Coltrane (May 11, 2013)

Single and happy, damnit! roud:


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Single and definitely not happy with it.


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

Single, seeking, but content with how things are, too. Far from desperate!


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Married but not happily. More like married & dealing with it as I go.


----------



## Saturn Fox (Sep 5, 2012)

Single and content so far.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

INFJ and single, but I don't really feel like I am lacking anything. I have such a rich and vivid inner-life and I am so focused on writing. Lately, I have liked that Natasha Bedingfield song "Single" because that is how I feel. 

I get nervous about dating because I have such high standards and I am slow to commit. Because I take relationships seriously and want to avoid fast-paced, hormone-driven, accountable-to-no-one serial dating. If I met someone, I would want a guy to get to me as a friend in a regular community setting like work, a college class, some community place that is non-romantic. I want marriage explicitly on the table in dating because I don't see any point in dating except to see if we're compatible for marriage. I'm into slow-moving, friendship-driven, community-based relationships that are purposeful (toward discerning marriage), have a shorter period of romantic involvement, and have my family (and his) involved in the process. I would also want to get pre-martial counseling. I don't have illusion that marriage will somehow fulfill me or stabilize myself. The only relationship I want is a committed, loving, monogamous, lifelong marriage. 

I don't know if this is typical of INFJs or just me, but I tend to be rather un-romantic. I'm not into "chick flicks" and roll my eyes at purple prose about a guy. When I say I would have a relationship if I entered into one, I sound like Charlotte York, but if I were a Sex and the City woman, I would be Miranda Hobbes.


----------

